# Big feet and boots/bindings help - changing from Burton 14US to different brand 13?



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

karansaraf said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have some Burton Ruler Speedzone boots size 14US/ 13UK.
> 
> ...


Hi karan,

Your US snowboard boot size will always be smaller than your US shoe size. Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks so much for your message.

I actually did measure my Mondo size as you mentioned above to compare what I measure with the various sizes from the different companies. Strangely my measurement comes as basically 30cm, but this corresponds to a size 11 UK/ 12 US for most companies and I can tell you from experience that is VERY much too small for me, which confused me as I have tried on those size boots in the shop (32 and Adidas) and they were way too small.


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

The other thing that is strange is that in the size guides I saw for Burton, 32, Salomon etc. their boot sizes generally correspond to the same mondo measurements ie. 12 = 30cm for all of them.

Yet a 13US in Adidas/32 fit me perfectly, whereas a 13US in Burton didn't and I had to size up to a 14 until my toes weren't completely cramped in them. That was my reason for suggesting that perhaps if I step down to a 13US in one of the other brands (instead of my current 14US Burton) then perhaps the external diameter of those boots will be smaller and make my issues slightly better?

What do you think?


Also, in addition to my measurement being 30cm, my width is 11cm. Would you normally recommend wide boots in this case? The Burton Rulers seem fine, but reading some of your other threads, perhaps I went for a boot that was too big (ie. comfortable straight from day 0) whereas I should have gone for something that was slightly less comfortable and heat molded it?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

30 cm is Mondopoint 300. This is size 12 US in all snowboard boots. Mondopoint is a foot measurement so there is no conversion involved. 11 cm is an E width at this size. Only Salomon produces their Wide boots for E width. I would strongly suggest that you post images of your bare feet being measured (length and width).

STOKED!


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Pictures attached.

Measuring my feet on top of a piece of paper with my heel (and paper) against the wall and you can see that the furthest toe of both feet comes exactly to the edge of the paper (which is 30cm).

Also marking the width on the paper, which measures at 11.5cm as seen in the picture (ignore the other two marks - they were from when I measured width on the paper alone, not from against the wall as you suggested).


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

karansaraf said:


> Pictures attached.
> 
> Measuring my feet on top of a piece of paper with my heel (and paper) against the wall and you can see that the furthest toe of both feet comes exactly to the edge of the paper (which is 30cm).
> 
> Also marking the width on the paper, which measures at 11.5cm as seen in the picture (ignore the other two marks - they were from when I measured width on the paper alone, not from against the wall as you suggested).


Got it. This is your issue. You are a Mondopoint 300 which is size 12 US in all snowboard boots. But you foot is actually an EE width. This is why you have been needing to upsize to match your width. Only Burton designs their Wide boots for EEE (no brand currently designs for EE). I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in US size 12. 


STOKED!


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

The only problem is that I've tried US 12.5 in ThirtyTwo (Lashed and Zephyr FT) and Adidas, as well as US13 in Burton (non-wide Moto and Ruler) and the issue I found with them was not the width, but that my toes were curling up at the end, and so they seemed too small for me. Is that normal? Obviously they hadn't been heat molded at the time. 

This is why I found that US 13 in ThirtyTwo and US14 in Burton were the right fit for me length wise (my toes had room to be straight and not curled in the end). But perhaps I should accept some toe cramping at the beginning and wait for the boot to break in a bit?


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

I would suggest trying on the boots that Wired recommended. I wear a size 13US in street shoes but after heeding his advice, I am now in a size 11.5US boot (borderline between 11.5 and 12 so I went with the more snug for greater performance). They felt uncomfortable at first, mentally and physically. I've been wearing size 13 since I was 13 so sizing down 1.5 sizes felt really strange after 17 years of always wearing that size in sneakers. I got them heat molded which allowed my feet to settle in and now my boots are a nice snug fit. Not uncomfortable but I can tell the boots are there. Plus the more you ride the more they 'open up.' When you try on the boots remember that they have a little bit of a forward lean built in so if you are standing straight up your feet will be pushed forward a bit. Put the boots on and bend your knees some and get into a snowboarding stance. That will back your feet from the tips a bit and you can really tell if the boot fits.

Plus downsizing opens up more options for boards! Never a bad thing!! :wink:


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks for your reply - yes I do intend to do this as I think it will make things easier for me (shame I've wasted money on new Burtons which I will have to sell for less than half what I paid for them now!)

I have to say however, when I was trying on boots, I did bend my knees and my toes were still curling up at the front. Now that I know that some amount of discomfort is to be expected that's OK, but I guess it's just a case of knowing HOW much discomfort is OK (I don't want to start using the boots and then realise they were too small the whole time, leading to more waste of money).

When you tried your boots on, and bent your knees, just how snug were your toes? Were they curling up at the ends or with your knees bent were you able to straighten up your toes at the front? I guess if it's normal for the toes to initially not be able to straighten then as long as I know that, I can figure out what the right amount of "downsizing" is?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

karansaraf said:


> Thanks for your reply - yes I do intend to do this as I think it will make things easier for me (shame I've wasted money on new Burtons which I will have to sell for less than half what I paid for them now!)
> 
> I have to say however, when I was trying on boots, I did bend my knees and my toes were still curling up at the front. Now that I know that some amount of discomfort is to be expected that's OK, but I guess it's just a case of knowing HOW much discomfort is OK (I don't want to start using the boots and then realise they were too small the whole time, leading to more waste of money).
> 
> When you tried your boots on, and bent your knees, just how snug were your toes? Were they curling up at the ends or with your knees bent were you able to straighten up your toes at the front? I guess if it's normal for the toes to initially not be able to straighten then as long as I know that, I can figure out what the right amount of "downsizing" is?


The issue that you are having is with the width. This also effects length at the outer toes. When a boot is too narrow the sides of the toebox are also too short. This is due to the arced shape of the toebox. When you add width to that arc you will find that you have the length that you need. 

You are definitely Mondo 300 (size 12 US) but you do require the boots that I suggested. Both width and length need to be accommodated.

STOKED!


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Great, I'll take that advice and find some appropriate sized boots this upcoming season! Many thanks for your help.


----------

